# Kyu exam. 1up!



## TSDTexan (Aug 17, 2017)

So, I managed somehow to get to pass my kyu exam today. This is a hoot. Really getting a kick outta this (i know... that was bad)
(Lol)
After starting at Ju-kyu, and double promoting at last exam, today, I went from nanakyu to rokyu.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey congrats. It's great when you achieve something. You should should feel great about it.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 17, 2017)

Congratulations also...those gi trousers are very short lol


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 17, 2017)

Congrats!  It's always fun to set goals and achieve them.  Keep working hard and enjoy the journey!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 17, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Congratulations also...those gi trousers are very short lol


I've seen some Okinawans wear them almost as short.  But I've seen some TKD people in a shorts and t-shirt like dobak, so I guess it's all relative.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 17, 2017)

Congrats on your promotion!


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 30, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Congratulations also...those gi trousers are very short lol



I had them cut and hemmed to that exact length.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 30, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Congratulations also...those gi trousers are very short lol



Maybe it's not a joking subject, but I can't help but point out he's in Texas and wearing what we Yankees call "flood pants".

But in all seriousness short karate pants are not uncommon.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 30, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> Maybe it's not a joking subject, but I can't help but point out he's in Texas and wearing what we Yankees call "flood pants".
> 
> But in all seriousness short karate pants are not uncommon.


Sometimes called "high waters" when I was a kid.  Maybe that was more an NY thing.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 31, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> Maybe it's not a joking subject, but I can't help but point out he's in Texas and wearing what we Yankees call "flood pants".
> 
> But in all seriousness short karate pants are not uncommon.




No. I am from Texas, but I live in Oregon. I have a sister in Houston.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 31, 2017)

I patterned after Okinawan Motobu's Gi style.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 1, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> No. I am from Texas, but I live in Oregon. I have a sister in Houston.


I hope everyone is safe. I hear this is way worse than hurricane Katrina.


----------



## JP3 (Sep 1, 2017)

Cue up the awesome movie-music indicating Victory & achievement!

Something like You're the Best, from Karate Kid would work, LOL!

Excellente!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 1, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> No. I am from Texas, but I live in Oregon. I have a sister in Houston.



I hope your sister is alright, what with hurricane Harvey and all the flooding in Houston that's been happening since it hit.


----------



## TSDTexan (Sep 4, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> I hope your sister is alright, what with hurricane Harvey and all the flooding in Houston that's been happening since it hit.



As far as I have heard she is alive. No other details yet.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Dec 25, 2017)

Congrats!


----------

